# Seacliff Shark Encounter



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I hit seacliff this morning trying for snook and squid. trolled down along the cliffs. felt sea sick
Turned around and trolled back
on the way back i saw a fin in front of me and figured it was a dolphin, (tried to convince myself it was a dolphin). kept going.
Saw some dolphins, very different to the previous fin i saw.
getting a bit paranoid. scanning the water see the fin again.
with the dolphins. most definitely not a dolphin!
moved as close to the shore as i comfortably could without being in the breakers
decided the best thing to do was just keep paddling at the same rate i was more than a kilometre from the beach, Only 50m or so from the rocks but it wasn't going to be easy to land on the rock as the waves were dumping straight onto them.
kept my eye on the dolphins, i saw the fin again and this time i saw the tail now i was sure it was a large shark. I really don't have a clue how big it was but based on the relative size to the dolphin at least twice the length of the dolphins

It was cruising with dolphins escorts about 60m away just over my left shoulder. This continued for about 500m until just after the end of the cliffs.
I lost track of the dolphins for a while and i was quite nervous then they popped up quite a way away heading towards a tinny further out.
It is still along way back to beach and there is a shallow reef which sticks out and the occasional wave is breaking there so i decide to go around it and head to the beach. There is also a seal bumming around on the reef decide to steer clear of him too.
I still had my rods out as i got over the shallower reef i hook a snook. and think oh shit... land it as quick as possible and keep moving.
I spot the dolphins again well to the north but haeding towards me agian.

I lose the dolphins for a while then the fin appears over my left shoulder again. At this stage i am fairly close to shore about 200m and the shark is heading towards me. I decide it is time to go for the shore as paddle hard the shark following at about 25 m. I think i saw a second smaller shark also following not sure though. they followed for about 100m then disappeared. I guess i made it to shallow enough water and they gave up.

I paddle into the beach and drag my kayak up. and just sit there shaking for a while.
This was 2 hours ago and i am still shaking a bit now

Swamp


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow great stuff there swamp - a real brown moment.
I have never seen one while yakking and have often wondered what I would do. Interesting both that it was being shadowed by dolphins, and then following your yak. Did it start following you after the snook - perhaps it got a bit excited due to the vibrations, etc. At leath you would have had something to feed it if it got too close!
It sure is easy to pick the shark fin from dolpins due to the shape, and the way that they move through the water (dolpins dip, sharks go side to side).
I guess you know they are always out there, but to see one is a bit different.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Swamp, had a similar experience down here off Bruny a few years ago when paddling with some seals. I quickly ordered a shark shield after that.

Scott


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

So you forgot the wire trace ?,,,,,,,,,,better rush out and buy some today


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

You're gonna need a bigger boat!

(And a camera!)


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought DOlphins were supposed to ward sharks off - looks like my plan to tie a dolphin to the Yak instead of a shark shield is going to need some serious review on its merits


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The question is, was it a white or a bronzy or you can't tell? I'm not sure I could tell the difference if I was put in that position. There is definitely at least one very large shark frequenting the area and it has been here for at least a couple of months (original sighting 800m offshore from seacliff). The worrying thing is it might not be just one :shock:. I think Paul (SS) is going to get a call next week after the birthday money arrives from rellies...

Now that's out of the way bloody well done for keeping your cool (as much as you could). It's always a bonus when these reports don't end in "and then it charged me".


----------



## bugalugs (Mar 18, 2008)

Dolphins warding sharks off??? Don't think so, sharks don't mind a feed of Dolphin if the species is right. It's a pretty fair chance if you can see the shark just meandering along your safe enough, it's the ones you don't see that are likely to cause you trouble.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

The fact you're still here indicates that the shark isn't particularly fond of eating plastic with human thrown in. If it wanted you, it would have had you.

I'd say it is a good indication that large sharks (this one anyway) won't attack a kayak. Throw in fish offal and berley and things may get different. Try it next time.... :twisted:


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

> Dolphins warding sharks off??? Don't think so


Definitely the last time I trust Mythbusters with my safety


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh Carp - a shark sighting
Oh Carp - a shark sighting, twice the size of a dolphin
Oh Carp - a shark sighting, twice the size of a dolphin, from a kayak
Oh Carp - a shark sighting, twice the size of a dolphin, from a kayak and following it
Oh Carp - a shark sighting, twice the size of a dolphin, from a kayak and following it, AT SEACLIFF!!!!!

Oh Cool you saw some dolphins and a seal 

Now will my fear subside by saturday and the desire to fish overpower it.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A bit careless in not getting a photo me thinks  Thats a good story, but a bit of a bummer really - not trying to keep us out of the snook comp by any chance? Sorry to make light of what is probably a traumatic situation for you, but thanks for the heads up - fortunately I'm not yet motivated to get the dust of my kayak just yet.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> I'd say it is a good indication that large sharks (this one anyway) won't attack a kayak.


Bollocks. No matter how small the risk, comments like that only lead to people having a false sense of security. It's fine to believe that the risk is too small for you to care about it when you're on the water, that is definitely reasonable given that none of us have been attacked yet. The fact is that they have attacked kayaks, multiple times and they will continue to do so. The shark was obviously sizing Swamp up and the water depth either stopped him from following or he decided Swamp wasn't a suitable meal. Fingers crossed it is the latter but that isn't always the case.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

flipper used to always scare off the sharkies :lol: :lol: 
unfortunately the reality is that sharks often eat dolphins.. many times bits of them have been recovered from sharks belly's.. would think its only the large sharks tho


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

fisher said:


> Sorry to make light of what is probably a traumatic situation for you, but thanks for the heads up


That goes for me too, probably more delirious fear than taking the piss.

Now following up on what l3gacy said, it would be hard to identify from that position but which did you see??

















From that I guess it would come down to tail ID.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Well if it was a white, it'd be unlikely to attack you just following you around. For seals, im under the impression they go deep, then rush up almost vertically and slap em. So saying that the ones you dont see are the dangerous ones is probably about right. You don't hear many stories of people attacked who saw the shark first (other than bulls), it's always that they came from nowhere.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

redman said:


> I thought DOlphins were supposed to ward sharks off


To the contrary - in a previous life I was involved in some aerial surveillance work and very frequently we would sight sharks in close proximity and following pods of dolphins. My theory is the sharks probably follow the pods of dolphins looking for scraps/easy feed when the dolphins bust up schools of fish.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe the dolphins were shadowing the shark ?......maybe they noticed the shark following you then decided to let the shark know they were there - which in theory could have been enough deterent for the shark to keep its distance , then as the dolphins thought you were safe they swam off - but the shark may have thought "here's my chance"...only to be beaten by the shallower ground.....the dolphins knew you would be ok ;-) smart buggers


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Im no marine biologist (is that spelt rite) but I recon yeah sharks eat dolphins but like most animals (maybe yakers too) it comes down to safety in numbers. A shark taking on a pod would prob cop a hidding but one on one my $$ are on the noah


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad to here you made it back in swamp, I believe its when the shark circles you, you are in a bit of trouble as its sizing you up for a taste test. Not sure about following, bronzes quite often stay under fishing boats and grab an easy feed as you bring the fish up maybe?

I can see some SS's getting ordered in the near future or swampy turning to bream fishing.

Cheers Dave


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

theclick said:


> Well if it was a white, it'd be unlikely to attack you just following you around. For seals, im under the impression they go deep, then rush up almost vertically and slap em. So saying that the ones you dont see are the dangerous ones is probably about right. You don't hear many stories of people attacked who saw the shark first (other than bulls), it's always that they came from nowhere.


Yep, you're sort of right. They do attack from below where possible however I'm not sure how possible that is in a lot of our gulf waters. Swamp can answer but he was probably only in around 5m of water, difficult for a white to dive down and attack from below in those shallow depths. In 53% of shark attacks the victim had no idea he/she was about to get charged. That doesn't mean if you see it that you're safe and it wont attack just that you don't see them a lot of the time.


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi swamp, good to hear the shark didn't get too interested. sounds like you had to stay calm for quite a while.

As for shark evasion/deterring;
-dolphins will bully a small shark if they have young pups around but the big ones definitely eat dolphins. They often hang out together as they are usually after the same food. Usually if you can see a shark it's a good thing. It has no idea what you are (you might be dangerous for all he knows) so most of the time they are just curious (it wants to see how you react to its presence). It's gotta be a big/very curious shark to not be worried about taking on a kayak (it does happen though).
-The other thing with sharks is that if you see one and then high tale out of there as fast as you can, a cruising shark will become a much more curious shark. (try standing next to a dog and then run away really quick, there's a chase instinct.) "It's running away, it must be food!".
Also, water has to be mighty shallow to stop a shark. They will come in past the waves into water that is shallower than their body depth.
Because of these things i'm all for having a false sense of security. You're not going to get away from a shark over any great distance and you're not going to see the one that attacks so the only thing you can save yourself from is the anxiety and fear. so I may as well be oblivious and assume i'm perfectly safe.
In saying this I still would be/advocate moving away when you see a big shark, just nice and calmly keeping an eye on the shark. Also you should turn the kayak side on to the shark. Your size is the biggest detterent for the shark (bluff it into thinking you're not scared at all)
It does make you think twice about dangling a tuna carcass out for burley though!!

Stephen


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

In the context of my whole comment rather than the bit you extracted (which by itself is misleading), I disagree with you L3GACY - the fact by his report he has paddled around 800m by my reckoning without an attack fills me with great comfort - and I'd be happy being sized up for that long if it meant I wasn't attacked. I don't think I insinuated that this scenario can provide a false sense of security about sharks never attacking kayaks - we all have to be realists, but I stand by my comment that if the shark wanted Swamp, it would have been all over. That is the bit that I fear.

But we can battle our light sabres next time we are fishing (with one eye in the water now of course!) rather than on the forum eace:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Took the family on an eco tour at Baird Bay on the west coast of SA - first swimming with seals - then with Dolphins. The seals were great fun - with the Dolphins, the guides were most cautionary - and put on shark shields. They warned us - dolphin territory is shark territory. They told us to stick with them, close to the shark shield - and don't believe the flipper movies. Sharks and dolphins go together !


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Based on the tail I saw I am pretty sure it was a great white.
I agree that if want to eat me it would have and I wouldn't have even seen it. I was most scared when i couldn't see it. The fact that it check me out for so long meant that it probably wasn't going to ambush me but even if it came over for a taste test like they commonly do to stink boats. It could easily knock me off or sink the yak
The snook i caught wasn't even legal ! It was so small after the initial strike it didn't even effect the lures action! I thought the shark had moved on at this stage and the second pursuit wasn't immediately after the snook so we'll never know if that increased its interest level or not. My thoughts are it found a hunting buddy which made it braver to come for a closer look.


----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

bongorust said:


> *Im no marine biologist (is that spelt rite) *but I recon yeah sharks eat dolphins but like most animals (maybe yakers too) it comes down to safety in numbers. A shark taking on a pod would prob cop a hidding but one on one my $$ are on the noah


bongorust i love how you spelt marine biologist correctly, but buggered up right 

has anyone seen those photos from south africa of the bloke in the kayak getting tailed by a large white pointer? if you look up shark kayak on google images, and click to get to the home page, there is an interesting story about that day. the researchers dropped an empty kayak from a helicopter near a white to check it wasnt going to eat it, and then one of the researchers went for a paddle to do something like filming the shark in a natural environment without a motor screwing its behaviour? anyway, the guy was nuts, but hopefully they are right in that sharks dont attack yaks - unless they are yellow :twisted:

cheers
nick


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Good too hear you alright Swamp, jeez talk about heart pumping stuff! But unfortunetly you'll see more and likely of closer encounters, there are atleast 3 good sized whites that have been spotted in the last 3 weeks from pt noarlunga to brighton. 
This time of year is when you start to see a few around, the fact that seal is still hanging around isnt good either.
Sharks will only eat injured or dieing dolphins and maybe very young babies, theyre far too slow and dolphins are far too smart.

But dont think that dolphins and sharks dont swim together, seen pictures before of it happeneing. should be some on the net.

Here's some reading from florida.

Shark attacks man swimming with dolphins 
August 1, 199

By MARIKA LYNCH Herald Staff Writer 
Michael Knowles came to the Keys to hunt lobster. He'll return home to Tampa with quite a fish tale, and the wounds to back his story. 
The avid diver says a seven-foot bull shark bit him near the Middle Keys Monday evening, as he tried to swim along with a pod of dolphins.

Knowles, 43, in the Keys for the lobster mini-season, which begins today, told the U.S. Coast Guard he was cruising on a friend's 23-foot motor boat about 2 miles off Key Colony Beach when he spotted the dolphins, said Coast Guard Master Chief Robert McVey.

As soon as he jumped in to join them, Knowles saw a bull shark and tried to ward it off by kicking its head. At the same time he says another shark chomped his other leg, leaving five one-inch cuts just above his ankle.

Doctors sewed up the gashes Monday night at Fishermen's Hospital, where Knowles was resting in good condition Tuesday, said Susan Poland, hospital spokeswoman. Knowles declined interviews.

Chop


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Scary story Swamp, i have had two instances where i am sure i saw a shark, or saw it's effects, but nothing like yours.



Lazybugger said:


> You better give the kayak a good wash ... before the brown stains and smell stick to the yak permanently


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

a few years ago my mates folks were walking over mutton bird island at coffs when they saw a shark take out a dolphin almost in mid air off the southern breakwall. They reckoned it was a full sized dolphin and that the shark breached several feet into the air with the dolphin in its jaws. It was a bit freaky going surfing the next couple of weeks.
We get alot of whites following the salmon up here in winter. My optimistic thought is that there's so many salmon they should be full all the time!

Stephen


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

In Perth we have had two reports from sharks bumping boats and circling,,one a 5.5 + metre one at our local snapper grounds,,i saw the pictures but was to hard to tell what it was,,,in todays local paper a pic of a 2 metre GW circling a boat and bumping it (for an hour)at another Snapper spot,,

Here the sharks move in to eat the snapper,,plus the paper said its GW season now.

The guy that saw the 5.5 metres plus one had a tuna soaked rag on the back of the boat ,,so make sure your burleys down on the bottom,,a lot of boaters that see sharks have a burley pot mounted on the back of the boat ,,a great way to bring them to the surface,,,


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Legacy, you up for a nighttime bronzy session again this week?? I was thinking the southern metro area might be good.... :?


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Gripping stuff Swamp.
Thanks for the heads-up.
Along with my brown corduroys, my SharkShield is going to be busy from now on.
Good you are still with us.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

*Gulp!!* Bet your mouth was too dry to swallow Swamp, when you were sure it was a sharkey. Wouldn't be surprised to see it sizing up some dolphins, saw a mother swimming with a little one the other day around Brighton, quite likely a little 'un would make a shark meal. All that aside great story and hope you have a better time out there next time.

Cheers


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Exhilarating isn't it :shock: ...lol. Been stalked once so I know your pain dude. I was snorkeling at the time. Don't worry though.....these things only usually come in threes :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: .
Cheers
Mike


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Swamp,

Glad to hear you're ok. It might be possible that the shark was following the dolphins? And the dophins were shadowing you for protetion? He might have been eyeing off a dolphin from brekkie and not you?

I thought the Mythbusters "busted" the myth that sharks were scared of dolphins.

I had an experience off Stradbroke Island in Qld quite a few years ago where dophins were playing on my wake of my surf ski when I was catching waves. I was bumped off my ski whilst on a wave and much to my surprise/horror when I got back on my ski I discovered a hammerhead shark underneath my ski and coming up and bumped the ski again. I paddled like hell on the next wave and didn't look back. This first-hand encounter had me convienced me that sharks aren't fazed by dolphins.

Remember the sharks in the Flipper TV show are hired actors!!

Cheers
Fourbee4


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The one and only shark I saw I tried to catch with a big plastic :lol: :lol: so I tried to shadow it and get a lure on its nose :lol: :lol: :lol: it soon got tired of my antics and cruzed off :lol: :lol: :lol: not sure how bit it was.... maybe 7/8 foot..... wasnt scared - was excited - I'm sure though If I saw a bigger one I might soil my daks !


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad to hear you are ok Swamp.

Sounds like you had quite an adventure and at least you have a good story to tell.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot Swamp you mongrel, this post just cost me $690 for a SS (It will probably come in handy at Pt Lincoln this week too!) :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

fourbee4 said:


> It might be possible that the shark was following the dolphins?


Dolphins are the ones that jump out of the water.

http://www.apexpredators.com/store/show ... tegoryID=6

hmmmm :shock:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I just got a phone call telling me that a kayak fisho (frontosa on the forum) saw a white pointer a few hundred metres from Marino. I'll let him fill in the details if he wants to but I believe it followed him.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Heard a brief radio report about 11.30 this morning of a sighting off West lakes shore. Might be the same one moving up and down the coast.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

solatree said:


> Heard a brief radio report about 11.30 this morning of a sighting off West lakes shore. Might be the same one moving up and down the coast.


Impossible to tell I guess. My guess would be that there could be any number of whites cruicing the coast but there has to be at least one large girl frequenting the Hallett Cove - Seacliff - Brighton area on a very regular basis.


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Lots of beat up in this story, but as i said there are atleast 3 in the area. 
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,24482916-2,00.html

Wont be long and a kayaker will get more than he bargained for :shock:

Chop


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Chop said:


> Wont be long and a kayaker will get more than he bargained for :shock:
> 
> Chop


Spot on, if they are circling and chewing on boats then no one can say it wouldn't do the same (or worse) to something that is only about 1/4 the size. Pity about that article, would be nice to see a shark story without the main points of discussion being "omg like I was freaking out, it was totally going to eat all the swimmers".


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Or the "It was like jaws" "it would swallow someone whole" :shock:

chop


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

From the kid,,,,,,,,,,,,, "I was scared but not as scared as my dad " :lol:


----------



## frontosa (Dec 17, 2007)

went out on sat afternoon off marino and had an encounter myself pretty possative it was a white only obout 150 mtrs ofshore so that was the end off my fishing for the day :shock:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

frontosa said:


> sat afternoon off marino and had an encounter myself


Did it show much interest in the Yak ?


----------



## frontosa (Dec 17, 2007)

no not really any i didnt hang around to find out if he wanted to though ;-)


----------



## frontosa (Dec 17, 2007)

no not really any i didnt hang around to find out if he wanted to though ;-)


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

How big do you think it was? Could it be the same one seen off of West lakes? (reported in the sunday mail)


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 28, 2008)

YOUR GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOAT! - Love it!

Well considering where you live I would say that I would but a tenner down that it was old ******!

Good work on keeping your coll and heading for shore. I read an article about the famous pic of the ****** following the yak in South Africa, yes it is real but they said that The great white was just curious and followed for awhile then swam away.

Then you get that story is NZ where the guy was fishing for snapper and he sliced himself by mistake, so he had bait, his blood and snapper flapping about in the yak! Mmmm Huston we have a problem!

This is one of the main reasons why I took Bill Watsons advice and keep bait to a minimum, wrap your fish with a wet towel, it shuts the fish down, do not use a gaff = blood, get a fish lifter or use lip grips.

Well done mate, you live to yak again! (I hope!)


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on making it back in one piece swampy! You've got my vote for the 2008 "Brown Dak in the Yak" award!


----------

